# IIFYM Meal Plan help please



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi

I am wanting to shed a lot of unwanted weight, I am doing starting strength training but need to sort my diet!

I am 6ft 1inch and 254lbs (18st 2lbs), 25% bf% at a guess and 37 years old, according to free dieting my daily calorie deficit should be 2300 per day. I have also been advised that my macros should look like the following:

*Protein - 203g - 812kcal*

*
*

*
**Carbs - 170g - 678kcal*

*
*

*
**Fat - 90g - 810kcal *

*
*

Now I am quite a picky eater and dont really like much veg at all (carrotts/peas/sweetcorn the only exception), I am also rubbish if I dont have planned meals, it becomes very easy for me just to grab something quickly which will be something that's not very good for me.

Any help/advice on my meal plan below would be greatly appreciated. Carbs are over and fat is under.....please help....


BreakfastCaloriesCarbsFatProtein Hovis / Lurpak - Wholemeal Toast Buttered, 2 slice, medium29230148Eggs - Scrammbled, 4 large egg28041824Add Food Quick Tools

572343232Lunch Asda Fresh Chicken Breast - Chicken Breast, 200 g2760258Nando's - Hot Peri-Peri Sauce, 30 ml23310Morrisons - Easy Cook Brown Rice, 75 g2495226Add Food Quick Tools

54855564Dinner John West - Tuna Chunks In Spring Water, 130 g (drained)1470135Morrisons - Extra Virgin Olive Oil, 5 ml41050Morrisons - Wholemeal Pasta Twists, 100 g raw33266312Apetina Light - Feta Cheese, 50 g1170812Add Food Quick Tools

637661759Snacks Gold Standard - Whey Double Rich Chocolate, 30.4 g1203124Asda Good for You - Natural Cottage Cheese, 0.5 container (300 gs ea.)1077214Sainsburys - Skimmed Milk, 200 ml701007Egg - Large Hard Boiled Egg, 2 Large Hard Boiled EGG14001012Add Food Quick Tools

437201357   Totals2,19417567212 


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Marcos dont have to perfectly on, but close to that mark. As long as your calories add up to a weekly deficit then you should be good.


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks mate, I'm sure I will learn as I go 

Does my plan look like a good starting base? And can anyone suggest any supplements I should be taking due to the lack of veggies in my diet?

Thanks


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i thought the whole point of IIFYM was that a diet plan wasnt required??


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Carbs over + fat under = Peanut Butter

:thumbup1:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Under by 5g of carbs is no biggy only 20 cals (or 1lb of weight loss every 24 weeks) nothing to worry about. Make your olive oil in your dinner to 1tbl spoon that's 14g fat right there.

Yes you drop need a multi vit, fish oils would be great too. Why no salad or veggies. There must be something that you like.

Your over thinking IIFYM anyway. @25% body fat just by cleaning up your diet - taking out all simple sugars and procesed food you will see a drop in body weight. Once that stalls then out a more solid diet plan into place.

Good luck mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't see any of your pics mate for some reason! I take a greens supp (when I think of it) a fibre supp and a decent multivitamin. I eat no veg and totally feel u on pickiness, I don't like soooo many things lol - i will be willing to help in any way if I can as I have found a few tricks that have helped me along the way. Food choice wise!


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I decided that I need to plan on IIFYM because if I dont I will slip into eating crap again. I do however get the flexability of this diet and will adjust on days I am going out for meals etc.



Fatstuff said:


> Can't see any of your pics mate for some reason! I take a greens supp (when I think of it) a fibre supp and a decent multivitamin. I eat no veg and totally feel u on pickiness, I don't like soooo many things lol - i will be willing to help in any way if I can as I have found a few tricks that have helped me along the way. Food choice wise!


Cheers fatstuff, whats the greens & fibre supp u take mate?

I just cant stomach any salad stuff at all (bit weird I know), as for veg I only eat carrots, peas and sweetcorn (maybe some brocholi if its covered in gravy :thumb: ).

I am also thinking of not having eggs/toast for breakfast as I am a lazy sod and wont get up in time to make them, might be quicker to have a shake with oats? But that will reduce my fat even more :cursing:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I just buy whatever greens supplement is on offer from wherever I get my protein. Most have them, where u get ur protein from?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Same with fibre


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I just buy whatever greens supplement is on offer from wherever I get my protein. Most have them, where u get ur protein from?


I usually just google Optimum Nutrition Double CHoc Whey :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cuffylad said:


> I usually just google Optimum Nutrition Double CHoc Whey :thumb:


Lol ok, well they are all much of a muchness as far as I'm aware. The fibre tastes of nothing really. The greens taste a bit ummm... Earthy :lol:


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol ok, well they are all much of a muchness as far as I'm aware. The fibre tastes of nothing really. The greens taste a bit ummm... Earthy :lol:


Im sure they will taste better than the other option of actually eating my five aday :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cuffylad said:


> Im sure they will taste better than the other option of actually eating my five aday :tongue:


Yep I'm sure it does lol

How u finding sticking to the diet?


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yep I'm sure it does lol
> 
> How u finding sticking to the diet?


SO far so good mate, I have losely stuck to the above for the past week give or take a few alterations and im finding it pretty easy so far. I dont really consume a lot of food normally, i just consume the wrong foods! So im never really hungry with the above calories!

I just need to get used to what macro's are in what which will hopefully give me more flexability to change what I eat on the hop if that makes sense?

Oh and its weigh day today when I get home from work so can let you know some figures :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Happy days mate, I can't see the pics btw I'm guessing that's ur food plan. So - what's ur typical days diet?


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Happy days mate, I can't see the pics btw I'm guessing that's ur food plan. So - what's ur typical days diet?


Yeah it's a pic of the meal plan 

Basically:

Breakfast = eggs & toast

Lunch = chicken/tune with either rice or pasta

Tea = opposite of lunch

Snacks = cottage cheese and hard boiled eggs

oh and a post work protien shake

But as I mentioned before I think im gonna swap my morning eggs & toast as im very lazy, maybe a shake (but that will lower my fat intake)?


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just get whatever app you've used on this thread on your phone mate. Isn't hard to track when on the go if you're using that.


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

JF156 said:


> Just get whatever app you've used on this thread on your phone mate. Isn't hard to track when on the go if you're using that.


Yeah its myfitnesspal, been quite handy so far!

Got weighed tonight and have lost 10lbs so far, not bad considering. I can mainly put this down to not drinking alcohol. I used to drink red wine every night, have been tee total for two weeks now


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I cut using IIFYM, the only macro i count really is protein. I aim for 200g protein a day minimum, then just eat whatever the fk i want with my remaining cals  i get in 2000 a day

its worked too, over 3 stone lost in just over 3 months


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> I cut using IIFYM, the only macro i count really is protein. I aim for 200g protein a day minimum, then just eat whatever the fk i want with my remaining cals  i get in 2000 a day
> 
> its worked too, over 3 stone lost in just over 3 months


Nice, how was your muscle gains\loss during your cut mate?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

cuffylad said:


> Nice, how was your muscle gains\loss during your cut mate?


I've lost some muscle as i was on the mend from a dislocated shoulder + doing alot of high intensity cardio (for army) but tbh i havent lost that much


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok here's my meal plan for today, and how i use iifym:

60g whey upon waking

a bag of mccoys salt n vinegar crisps

60g whey after gym

30g fruit loops cereal with 200ml ffmilk

250g lean bacon rashers between 2 slices white bread with brown sauce

60g whey before bed

This totals at about 230g protein and just under 2000cals


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Ok here's my meal plan for today, and how i use iifym:
> 
> 60g whey upon waking
> 
> ...


wow only 1 real meal in that mate, dont think I could manage on 3 shakes, bowl of cereal and a sandwich!


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

got weighed tonight and have lost 1 stone in total so far! :beer: gonna has a glass of red to celebrate :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> Ok here's my meal plan for today, and how i use iifym:
> 
> 60g whey upon waking
> 
> ...


that wouldnt satisfy me lol

my IIFYM (going for similar to u) is usually something like

350g chicken breast little, tub of micro rice (125g)

packet of pork crunch

300g pork, chips (mrs makes from potato, covers in olive oil and bakes on a wire mesh)

tin of mackeral

packet of diva popcorn

Thats a typical day for me


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

my IIFYM is

100g Chicken breast/30g Shake x 4

Tuna/50g Cheese/50g pasta

Banana

250g protein ~


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

so basically get 200g of protein in, eat anything else you want but limit it at 2000 calories in total

Simple really eh


----------

